# Burned CD's...WTF



## joecop30 (May 1, 2006)

Everytime I burn a CD the stereo refuses to play it....I get an error message...what gives. Any help would be greatful. Thanks in advance


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

Make sure you are not burning in MP3 or 4 format. Mine works great in WMA format.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*I have like 13 CD's I burned. Most of them came from Limewire. Many are mp3 files. Every song plays with prerecorded quality. *


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

My 04 will not play most burned CDs. I put a thread out one time about it.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*We all have the same stereo, I don't understand why some cannot play burned CD's. Could it be the recording process, or how the original was created? Maybe the stereo's from 04' to 05' and 06' is different in the playback? Maybe it's the type of CD being used? I know DVD+ and - is tricky on some machines, are some CD's the same? I haven't played a CDRW in my car, I don't know if it would work or not.

I'm not into the electronics of stereos etc, so I am somewhat ignorant to the functions. I would assume some prerecorded CD's, like movies are copy guarded? I haven't had a problem with any burned music from Limewire. I am recording older classic rock music though, not the new junk, top 40, or hip hop rap crap that is out there. Maybe the newer music from current artists is copy guarded? 

My dad once said, if you cannot whistle a tune to it, it ain't music. How do you whistle a tune to rap? *


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

All my burned CD's work fine...


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

I mainly have a problem with the burned cd's that were made with itunes.
That program sucks all the way around.


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

I just convert from MP3 to WMA or CDA with windows media player and mine work fine. Not sure about 04 and 05. It works on my 1990 cd player in the garage. Must be something with your format. I don't think I-tunes will work but I think there's a converter you can plug in that will convert but it is used on the cassette player. I think they also have a frequency translator like XM radio that works.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Yeh, I have the itrip, but is sounds like ass. I guess I will just have to support the musicians I listen to, and buy there cd's.


----------



## Taxman (Dec 24, 2005)

pickinfights said:


> My 04 will not play most burned CDs. I put a thread out one time about it.


I had the same issue.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Taxman said:


> I had the same issue.


Had?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*All this new technology is a pain in the a$$. You have to spend extra money to get certain players to conform to formats etc, etc.

I was happy with VHS and Cassettes. So easy to use, and ALMOST idiot proof. Now a days ya have to be a child to understand how things work, I am getting older not younger. 

Remember atari video games? Simple, now a days you have to push 5 or 6 buttons to get a QB to throw a football in some of those games. By the time you get the QB to throw a pass carpal tunnel sets in. We are getting too sophisticated. 

Ya go buy a DVD player get it home and find it don't play DVDR-'s. You go buy DVD+ disks and your computer won't work with the DVD+. 

The simpler things are, the harder they are to use.*


----------



## EDawg (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm using burnt CDs in my '04 without any problems.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Yeh, it's probably an itunes thing. My cd's burnt with jukebox work fine.


----------



## tabes117 (Dec 14, 2006)

Make sure you are using a CDR disk not a CDRW


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

"It's IN the computer??"


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

pickinfights said:


> "It's IN the computer??"


*Clarify what you mean by what is in the computer?*


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=9vhI1AaPzB4


----------



## SloTymer (Sep 16, 2005)

GTO judge said:


> *
> My dad once said, if you cannot whistle a tune to it, it ain't music. How do you whistle a tune to rap? *


To whistle rap; you must copy the Gillyloo bird. The Gillyloo bird sticks it's beak into the ground and whistles out of it's a$$. :cool


----------



## joecop30 (May 1, 2006)

Got it figured out, thanks to all who put in their input. I was trying to download my songs from Itunes which is formatted to MP4's. Downloaded from Emule and Limewire..works beautifully...thanks again.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

SloTymer said:


> To whistle rap; you must copy the Gillyloo bird. The Gillyloo bird sticks it's beak into the ground and whistles out of it's a$$. :cool





*ahhhhhhh ok..... no wonder rap sounds like $hit*


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

:agree ...

Chris


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

Do our stero's play discs in mp3 format? Or are you guys just burning the mp3's to audio tracks?


----------



## Holden1984 (Feb 2, 2007)

*the trick*



joecop30 said:


> Everytime I burn a CD the stereo refuses to play it....I get an error message...what gives. Any help would be greatful. Thanks in advance



well mine wouldnt accept them either but the trick is tha twhen u load a cd u need to hit a different button and load one thats in the player already that way the one u are loading makes it in without being rejected. then it will play the cds fine. haha thats the only way i can make it work everytime


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

joecop30 said:


> Got it figured out, thanks to all who put in their input. I was trying to download my songs from Itunes which is formatted to MP4's. Downloaded from Emule and Limewire..works beautifully...thanks again.


Yo, can you burn cd's with limewire?? Or do you need to move the files elsewhere?


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

Anyone answer my question?

Are you guys leaving the MP3's in a data format so you can have hundreds of songs on a disc, or are you burning each mp3 as a track so you can only fit up to 70 minutes worth of music?

As for what everyone else seems to be having issues with, it sounds more like the brand of CD you guys are using. I have some TDK CDR's that will not play at all in the car. If I burn the music to a Memorex CDR, I get about 50% success at the disc being read. For those of you having failed burns, try buying a different brand of disc.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Justice said:


> Anyone answer my question?
> 
> Are you guys leaving the MP3's in a data format so you can have hundreds of songs on a disc, or are you burning each mp3 as a track so you can only fit up to 70 minutes worth of music?
> 
> As for what everyone else seems to be having issues with, it sounds more like the brand of CD you guys are using. I have some TDK CDR's that will not play at all in the car. If I burn the music to a Memorex CDR, I get about 50% success at the disc being read. For those of you having failed burns, try buying a different brand of disc.


No I don't have it in MP3 format. But I am using memorex CDs. I think it's itunes and crap CDs. Oh well the Corsa sounds better anyway.


----------



## GoatMann (Jul 20, 2006)

*Formating*

Not sure if everyone got the picture here but, the CD Player in the GTO's do not play MP3's, when you burn a CD make a " Digital Audio " disk/burn. 

I download everything from Shareaza, which is a software that uses all the file hosts / P2P's such as: Emule, Morpheus, limewire edonkey, etc, etc. All in one software. 

Everthing is downloaded in mp3 formats then when using Nero, I burn a Digital Audio project rather then an MP3 project and they all work fine. 

Oh and Shareaza downloads full albums and discographies, make sure you have Winrar extracter first, and enjoy I always do.


----------

